# I may have found myself a track car...



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

While driving around today, I passed by one of your shadier used car dealerships and something caught my eye. I am going to check the VIN and do some research, but at first glance it appears to be in pretty good shape. Only has 85k miles. Kelly BB lists it ~$2000 for an '83 320i. Anybody have any comments or opinions about the e21 3ers?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

2 words...woefully underpowered. The car is a dog at the track. Would make a nice daily driver, but a track car it is not. I have a friend that has one and he dropped an S14 into it.

I think $3k or even 2k for a 320i is very high. FOr that price or more you can get an E30 325i or 325is. If I were you I would look for a 90 or 91 E30 with a 2.5L in it.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

E21 is not a good track car at all. 

Look for an E30


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Chris, I was given a brand new E21 as a bonus. The happiest day I had with the car was the day it was stolen!!! Well, maybe that was the second happiest day. The day I got the Insurance check was the happiest 


Be very careful


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *Chris, I was given a brand new E21 as a bonus. The happiest day I had with the car was the day it was stolen!!! Well, maybe that was the second happiest day. The day I got the Insurance check was the happiest
> 
> Be very careful *


:yikes: :lmao: Thanks for the advice guys. I think I'll focus on an e30 instead. One of my instructors has a Euro spec e21, but it has been heavily modded. I guess I had that in mind when I saw this one...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I have a friend who bought an E21 for $500 and *drove* it home from NY. (21 hours.) To be fair, it was a rustbucket.

He then bought a second in Texas for $50 and towed it home.

Three weeks later, he had transformed the running parts into the Tx car and had a pretty nice E21 track car. Changed the fuel injection to Weber 40's and he's got a hit lil motor.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *:yikes: :lmao: Thanks for the advice guys. I think I'll focus on an e30 instead. One of my instructors has a Euro spec e21, but it has been heavily modded. I guess I had that in mind when I saw this one...*


If the car number is any indication, he probably has a 323 (6 cylinder). The US 320 is actually a 1.8L 4 banger. I don't recall the hp of the 323.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Bruce said:


> *
> 
> If the car number is any indication, he probably has a 323 (6 cylinder). The US 320 is actually a 1.8L 4 banger. I don't recall the hp of the 323. *


Actually yes, it is a 323. I believe he just had some major engine work done by Korman although not sure what. I do know there's a Dinan chip, CAI, and exhaust hiding underneath that shell. It sounds pretty mean when he starts her up... :thumbup:


----------

